# SIDEWALK SUBS NEEDED IN LANSING, Mi



## millennium (Oct 15, 2003)

Anyone interested in being a subcontractor in the Lansing area of Michigan, let me know. I am looking for sidewalk crews to shovel, and salt walkways at complexes that I take care of. I am also interested in possibly using a subcontractor for salting parking lots by the ton. email me if your interested @ [email protected]

Thanks,

Kevin Kruizenga
Owner
Millennium Landscape and Lawncare Inc.


----------

